# Favorite Designer Breed!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I wanted to show you my favorite designer mix. Does anyone else have another?

The amazing HAVAMALT!!! As you can see the playful nature of the havanese really brings out the fun in the maltese. However the stubborn maltese characteristics win out in the end.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That was so cute to watch! Benji LOVED it too!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Amanda, how cute!! What I like about your designer breed Havamalt is that they are in two separate bodies!!! The only designer breed I like better is the Havahava - 100%!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ That little Dasher is THE MAN! I love that he's taught Belle how to play "Hav-style". It really is wonderful to see Belle actually playing w/a_ dog_ and _enjoying_ herself! Great video!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

very cute - I just cannot believe how big Dasher is already!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

So cute, Amanda. I loved watching Belle play with Dasher. Funny how she just decides that play time is over at the end. She licks her chops and simply walks away.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think she bit her tongue and if Belle squeals, bites her tongue, it is completely over. You know what I am shocked the most, you see she let him be dominate for a bit, even laid on her side for a few seconds. This is Isabelle- wow! Dasher has definitely grown but remember Belle is 5lbs (well she is the highest she ever weighed- can you tell she likes all this special Dash food!)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so cute. I love that designer dog. I have a Havahave, too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amanda, I was watching the video this morning, and this was the respose I got, she insited on jumping in my lap and watching your pups!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute a hava-a- malt! Those are the best kind of malts(no calories!)ound:

I saw Dash get in a couple of humps too! It is really cool to see Belle playing....


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amanda,

Dash has really grown. How much does he weigh now? Belle is just so cute and she seems to be really enjoying herself. Dora was sniffing Belle a couple of times checking on her - so cute.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, Dasher has gotten big! I like how his coat is looking longer now too!

My fav part of the video is actually watching Miss Dora on the sidelines - that is _exactly _how Lincoln acts when Scout is playing with another Hav!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ I love the pix! You know, anytime I watch one of Amanda's videos where you can hear her voice, Tori whimpers, whines and gets all excited. I think she really knows it's her best buddy, Amanda.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Dasher looks so grown up! Oh my goodness his coat is coming in so beautifully. You always produce such great videos of your crew playing.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Loved it! Especially when Dora just looked on.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohh Amanda, did you ever think it would Dash and Belle who would tossle and not Dash and Dora? It gives me hope, you see I think If I can get a little petite playful girl it may bring the Hav just dying to come out of Jasper!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love the video Amanda. So fun to see the dogs playing, and like a few others said above, so crazy it's belle and dasher playing with dora "observing." You have three adorable dogs.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda,

I love the video of your HavaMalt, who would have thought Bella is could be so playful. :biggrin1:

I have a favorite designer breed, it's called HavaPoo.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Amanda - what a great video. I wish I'd gotten one of Buddy playing RLH with the Havanese puppy we watched for a few days.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Missy said:


> Ohh Amanda, did you ever think it would Dash and Belle who would tossle and not Dash and Dora? It gives me hope, you see I think If I can get a little petite playful girl it may bring the Hav just dying to come out of Jasper!!!


Missy - That's it! Jasper doesn't need an antidepressant. He needs a little girl playmate!!!

Amanda - what fun!!! Did you ever think your Belle would ever end up with her top knot all askew and her hair a mess..... after a raucous game of wrestle???? And Dora standing on the sideline just watching.... Amazing how a little ball of fur can completely change the family dynamics in such unsuspecting ways!

Laurie - I love your pictures. "Mom, mom!!! Look, I know them!!! I wanna play too!"


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julia, those photos are a hoot! Look at little Bugsy in there...is he humping one of your standards????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julia- it looks like someone is wanting a havapoo!

Thanks for all your compliments. It is non stop with Belle and Dash. Dora was in there for awhile but she is content to make sure Belle is nice. I should get a video tape if Dash yelps. Dora doesn't hesitate to throw Belle down. I thinks she has first hand experience of how nasty Belle can be. It really makes my little girl a puppy. Dash is almost 8lbs now as you can see how much bigger he is than Belle. I am still trying to fatten him up but he is a skinny minnie (when you feel him). I am trying to keep him in coat as best as I can with a rambunctious boy! He really has fun every where! Thanks again!

Amanda


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Loved the video and loved the music. It brought back memories.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*what happened to little Dash?*

He looks like big Dash to me...he sure has grown since I met him that day in Orange County. Cute as ever though!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jane said:


> Julia, those photos are a hoot! Look at little Bugsy in there...is he humping one of your standards????


Yeap, he sure is. The only one he ever humps is my female standard Brandy - the susbmissive one. He wouldn't dare do that to Romeo!!!! :biggrin1:

Amanda - Bugsy has been trying for a very long time to make Havapoos. The poor thing refuses to accept that they were both fixed.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG Laurie, that is the cutest thing. Lexi is a sweetheart!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie- it must have not loaded the pics when I was first looking thru! Send her over, Dash will wrestle with everyone but he definitely has a havanese preference! Leslie and I were just talking how they really have their own style of bitey face.


----------



## Maximus Mama (Apr 15, 2009)

I LOVE all your dogs. Sooo cute!! I want em all!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for bumping this up, I realize how much Dashie has really grown up! Now he is almost double Belle's size!!!

P.S. I also need to add Belle DOES NOT get on her back for Dasher anymore! She doesn't want him to even think he can pass her in status!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amanda, I loved the video and the music (DH and I listen to that all the time). They were so adorable!! I felt pretty stupid waiting to see a Havamalt, which I have never seen before. Then I got it (after 2 seconds, which is way too long). Belle and Dasher seem to melt into one dog for a second
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Loved seeing this again. Belle's come a long way, hasn't she?

I know many of you remember the "Havapeke" breed that was going on here for awhile ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Havapeke"....so cute...frame that. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I had to update this. Never in a million years would I have thought of adding Dasher for Belle. He was suppose to be Dora's bff! Well Dasher is over 2 years old now and he and Belle wrestle several times a day. Belle will even lay on her back and let Dasher bite her. She always gets up and attacks him (reminding him she can kill him with one bite!) but he adores her. Dash will often sit in front of Belle crying trying to get her to play. But Belle doesn't give in, it is only on her terms. Usually it is when Dash is laying there sleeping that she runs and jumps on him. Dasher's heart belongs to the little white monster! 

Here they are in my office this morning:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, I LOVE your furballs! They are sooooo adorable. Dasher's black and white coat is gorgeous.

Leslie, that's a cute Havapeke!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Amanda, these are so cute! I can't wait to meet your crew in person. I am keeping my fingers crossed that you will bring them here to see Maryam??? Jackson will be in heaven (if the weather can drop about 10°) . . . let the wrestling and RLH begin . . .


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

This it the first time I saw that video. I'm so glad you bumped it up. It's adorable and so entertaining. I got the biggest kick out of Dora getting her brief 2 cents in.

I notice in the pics, Belle is going for Dash's neck area. Now if only Taylor would do that and spare Evye's head......sigh !!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this back up, I enjoyed it again.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww.... Belle does love Dasher after all! :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry guys I didn't flip thru the thread much. I think everyone should post their designer dogs  Leslie- that was such a funny pic! Laurie- that is so cute!!! Send her down as they always wrestle in the morning when I go to the office and late evening.

Kathy- I am gonna try and go with all 3 but will bring Belle's bag in case she is a PIA. I can tell you she is way cuter when she isn't your dog or beating up your dog! Belle doesn't bitey face with other dogs nicely but she will RLH to control them Thank goodness she is little and prefers people But I have been socializing her a lot lately and she knows she is bad cause she will see a dog she wants to attack and turn around and not look at it!

Sharlene- Wait till you see the scissor cut on Dasher's moustache. That is Belle's area luckily it is black and blends in pretty well.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda I love your signature photo!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> Amanda I love your signature photo!!


Me too . . . all three look so happy! And cute Belle almost looks like she has on blush.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They look like they're having lots of fun. I love your new signature picture too. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks on the signature pic. Belle was being such a brat about it that is what I took and gave up. She laid down and wouldnt look at me. As to the blush, I think we are finally getting her allergies under control. SC has not been nice on my little maltese. Ever since cutting her down and doing the benadryl when I feel itchy, I feel like she might be under control!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I had never seen this thread the first time around, so there I was commenting on the video and thinking how small Dash was, or how big Belle had gotten! Duh! lol Still, to see Belle now, still enjoying wrestling with her Dasher is heart warming. 

Julie, I cracked up seeing Bugsy hump the Std. ! lol

I love these types of "designer breeds". Seems like they are all a win/win result. lol


----------

